# Vos accessoires indispensables pour votre iPad



## PowerGif88 (26 Août 2013)

Pour moi les indispensables sont sa Housse de protection permettant plusieurs positions de chez Belkin et son clavier Logitech K760. 
J'ai aussi acheté récemment un autre clavier qui s'encastre le Fold-Up Keyboard a bas prix mais pas top la finition.


Et pour vous?


----------



## PDD (27 Août 2013)

Uniquement la "grosse" housse de protection et son clavier BT que je n'utilise pas car il fait perdre le correcteur orthographique et est plus lent que le clavier numérique...


*Note du modo :* ça fait quoi ici, ça ? Ici ce sont les périphériques et accessoires pour Macintosh, nous sommes sur MacGeneration, les forums "iGeneration", c'est plus bas ! On déménage.


----------

